# Musterung



## Nazgule17 (15. Juni 2007)

Hallo leute,

Ich habe mal ein paar fragen zu Musterung vllt könnt ihr mir weiter helfen
Also zur Musterung weiß ich das mann dort einige test machen muss und dann zugeordnet wird zu
T1 (sehr guter soldat)
T2 (Gutersoldat mir mängel)
T3 (evtl soldat)
T4 (kein soldat)
T5 (niemals soldat)

So nun da ich sehr sportlich bin und auch keine krankheiten habe ect.
Kann es also gut sein das ich T1,T2 kommen kann.

So da ich aber mich nicht verplichten möchte beim Bund zuarbeiten sonder später irgendwo andere mich zu Berufen, möchte ich gern wissen wie lang ich beim Bund bleiben muss wenn ich eingezogen werde.

Ich hab was von 6 monaten gehört stimmt das ?

Danke euch Nazz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (15. Juni 2007)

*Tauglichkeit*

Der Tauglichkeitsgrad beschreibt das musterungsärztliche Begutachtungsergebnis. Gemäß Wehrpflichtgesetz werden 3 Tauglichkeitsgrade unterschieden.

*T1/T2* = wehrdienstfähig
*T4* = vorübergehend nicht wehrdienstfähig
*T5* = nicht wehrdienstfähig


Seit Januar 2002 beträgt die Dauer des Wehrdienstes neun Monate.


----------



## Nazgule17 (15. Juni 2007)

das heißt das ich dann 9 monate dort bleiben muss undd mich dann  entscheiden kann ob ich mich verpflichte oder aufhöre ?


----------



## Shadowfly (15. Juni 2007)

naja so ist das nicht am letzten tag kannst nicht einfach sagen jo Leute ich bleib mal länger ^^.

Das solltest du nach der hälft ca wissen ansonsten kannst du nach der Wehrdienstzeit als Wiedereeinsteiger dich verpflichten.Das ist aber in letzter Zeit nicht mehr so sicher das du dann genommen wirst da die Bundeswehr die Auflage bekommen hat das 50% der Soldaten WEiblich sein sollen. Das beste auch vom Geld her ist wenn du dir vor der Musterung nen Kopf machst udn Infos einholst Ob die Bundeswehr was für dich ist und dan Gleich SaZ (Soldat auf Zeit) machst. 

Also in diesen Sinne Viel Spaß beim Bund ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nazgule17 (15. Juni 2007)

ich will ja net zum Bund blo ich muss warscheinlich bald :/
Deswegen hab ich auch  gefragt wie lang ich da sein muss, weil ich gern was anderes machen will und nich zum Bund möchte.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (15. Juni 2007)

Polizeivollzugsbeamte leisten keinen Wehrdienst

Eine Freistellung vom Grundwehrdienst ist auch bei einer mindestens sechsjährigen Verpflichtung zum Ersatzdienst im Katastrophenschutz möglich, der z. B. beim Technischen Hilfswerk, bei der Freiwilligen Feuerwehr oder bei Hilfsorganisationen wie der Johanniter Unfallhilfe, dem Deutschen Roten Kreuz oder dem Malteser Hilfsdienst geleistet werden kann. 

Weiterhin werden von der Wehrpflicht ausgenommen:

der dritte Sohn einer Familie, sofern die beiden älteren Brüder ihren Wehrdienst bzw. einen Ersatzdienst abgeleistet haben;
Männer, die für ein Kind sorgen müssen
Männer, die schon in der Armee eines anderen Landes Wehrdienst geleistet haben
Männer, die mindestens einen Vorfahren (bis zu drei Generationen zurück) haben, der/die in der Zeit des Nationalsozialismus verfolgt wurden
Wehrpflichtige, die zwei Jahre im Entwicklungsdienst tätig waren


----------



## Shadowfly (15. Juni 2007)

Nazgule17 schrieb:


> ich will ja net zum Bund blo ich muss warscheinlich bald :/
> Deswegen hab ich auch  gefragt wie lang ich da sein muss, weil ich gern was anderes machen will und nich zum Bund möchte.




Naja du kannst versuchen einen auf Wehrdienstverweigerer zu  machen und Zivi spielen aber nun ja wenn du wie du sagst recht sportlich bist wird das schwer. Wenn du glück hast melden die sich nicht bei dir ausser zur Musterung und du kannst dein Leben leben wenn nicht nun ja es ist nicht so eifnach aus dem Dienst rauszukommen wenn sie dich wollen.


Ich habe mich damals zu sehr Lustig über die Leute da gemacht (Nunja die machen es einen aber auch leicht) und so half nicht mal ein Schreiben meiner Firma wegen Dringlichkeit um da wieder raus zu kommen oder eine Ruckstufung zu beantragen ^^.

Aber ich sage es mal so die 9 Monate gehen recht schnell Vorbei und wenn du Die AGA (Grundausbildung) überstanden hast wird es recht Ruhig ab udn zu mal ein paar Dienste machen damit das Geld stimmt denn rest auf Stube (oder zuhause wenn du in deiner Heimat, was ich bezweifel, in eine Kaserne Kommst) sitzen udn mit Kamaraden einen trinken ;-)

Frag mal deinen Chef wenn du in einer Firma bist ober er was machen kann. Und wenn du in der Ausbildung oder Studium bist kannst dich so oder so zurückstellen lassen.

MFG Shadow

Ps. Habe es nicht nochmal gelesen also wer Fehler findet ........


----------



## Nazgule17 (15. Juni 2007)

naja ok aber ähm
4 wochen oder so muss ich doch dann dableiben also hab kein We zeit nachdem bleibt es mir doch offen wenn kein Training ist am We nach Hause zu meiner Freundin zufahren oder ?


----------



## Piafra (15. Juni 2007)

das mit dem Zivi klappt schon, musst dir einfach was einfallen lassen und wenn du mit T3 gemustert wirst, dann wirst du schon zurückgestellt und wenn du dann älter als 25(glaub ich) dann kannst du nicht mehr eingezogen werden. Sag einfach du bist starker Raucher, bei den Tests musst du auch so sportliche übungen machen, einfach die Luft dabei anhalten dann geht Puls usw. nach oben. Starker Trinker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Viel Red Bull davor trinken das klappt auch gut, und beim Hörtest einfach verspätet drücken, auch wenn du es schon hörst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also ich bin mit T5 gemustert worden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber aus anderen Gründen.

mfg Piff


----------



## Nazgule17 (15. Juni 2007)

hehe ^^ naja noch is es ja noch hin aber danke für  die antworten bin jetz schlauer als vorher =)

Könnt mir ruhig mehr davon erzählen wie es dort abläuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Holy Paladin (15. Juni 2007)

Das soll ja auch der Sinn sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wäre cool wenn du mal ne Rückmeldung geben könntest wie´s verlaufen ist.


----------



## Isegrim (15. Juni 2007)

> Niemand darf gegen sein Gewissen zum Kriegsdienst mit der Waffe gezwungen werden. Das Nähere regelt ein Bundesgesetz.


Quelle: http://www.bundestag.de/parlament/funktion...setz/gg_01.html



> Wer in Deutschland wehrpflichtig ist und den Kriegsdienst an der Waffe verweigern will, muss dazu beim zuständigen Kreiswehrersatzamt einen sogenannten Antrag auf Anerkennung als Kriegsdienstverweigerer (kurz KDV) stellen. Hierzu gehört ein Anschreiben, das den Hinweis auf Art. 4 Abs. 3 des Grundgesetzes enthalten muss, ein tabellarischer Lebenslauf und eine schriftliche Darlegung der Gewissensgründe. Bis vor kurzem gehörte auch ein polizeiliches Führungszeugnis dazu; es wird mittlerweile nicht mehr verlangt. Eine KDV wird erst dann bearbeitet, wenn der Betreffende rechtsgültig gemustert worden ist.


Quelle: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wehrdienstver..._in_Deutschland

Im Netz findet man unzählige Beispiele und Vorlagen für einen KDV-Antrag.
Wenn du verweigern möchtest, mußt du dich aber um einen Wehrersatzdienst bemühen, was in den meisten Fällen Zivildienst bedeutet.


----------



## Shadowfly (16. Juni 2007)

Im Netz findet man unzählige Beispiele und Vorlagen für eine KDV-Antrag.
Wenn du verweigern möchtest, mußt du dich aber um einen Wehrersatzdienst bemühen, was in den meisten Fällen Zivildienst bedeutet.
[/quote]


Aber man sollte die Vorlagen nicht eins zu eins verwenden da die beim Kreis Wehr Ersatzamt kennen die vorlagen und wenn die einfach nur Kopiert sind wirds abgelehnt


----------



## Eierbärchen (19. Juni 2007)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> *Tauglichkeit*
> 
> Der Tauglichkeitsgrad beschreibt das musterungsärztliche Begutachtungsergebnis. Gemäß Wehrpflichtgesetz werden 3 Tauglichkeitsgrade unterschieden.
> 
> ...



Signierziffer 1 - Voll verwendungsfähig
Signierziffer 2 - Verwendungsfähig mit Einschränkung
Signierziffer 3 - Verwendungsfähig mit Bedenken
Signierziffer 4 - Vorübergehend nicht verwendungsfähig bis (Datum)
Signierziffer 5 - Nicht verwendungsfähig
Signierziffer 9 - Verwendungsfähig mit Ausnahmeentscheidung

Ach ja.. die Wehrpflicht beinhaltet sowohl den Wehrdienst, als auch den Ersatzdienst. Und mal ganz im Vertrauen.. als Zivi mußt 3 Monate länger machen, lernst nie kennen, was Kameradschaft bedeutet und darfst auch nie mit ner scharfen Waffe schießen *lach*
 okay, es gibt noch wesentlich mehr Gründe für den Bund und mindestens genauso viele gegen den Grundwehrdienst.. aber eins ist mal sicher: Wer nichts wagt, der kann nur verlieren!



> wirst da die Bundeswehr die Auflage bekommen hat das 50% der Soldaten WEiblich sein sollen.



unsinn! 


mfg,
ich


----------



## Bluescreen07 (19. Juni 2007)

Eierbärchen schrieb:


> Ach ja.. die Wehrpflicht beinhaltet sowohl den Wehrdienst, als auch den Ersatzdienst. Und mal ganz im Vertrauen.. als Zivi mußt 3 Monate länger machen, lernst nie kennen, was Kameradschaft bedeutet und darfst auch nie mit ner scharfen Waffe schießen *lach*


Im Grundgesetz der Bundesrepublik Deutschland ist kein Wahlrecht zwischen Kriegsdienst mit der Waffe und Zivildienst vorgesehen. Doch laut des Artikels 4 des Grundgesetzes darf niemand gegen sein Gewissen zum Kriegsdienst gezwungen werden.

1.10.2004 - Angleichung der Dienstzeit (Dauer des Zivildiensts: 9 Monate / Dauer des Wehrdiensts: 9 Monate)


----------



## Amarillo (20. Juni 2007)

Habe bis vor kurzem selber 8 Jahre gedient und kann den Grundwehrdienst nur empfehlen. Zugegeben die Grundausbildung ist nicht überall ein Zuckerschlecken aber immer noch besser als der Poabwischer der Nation zu sein!


----------



## Kruaal (20. Juni 2007)

Wenn du gemustert wirst, wirst du wohl oder übel Wehr- / Ersatzdienst leisten. Wenn du mit deiner Zeit besseres anzufangen weisst *hust* dann versuch halt dich ausmustern zu lassen. 9 Monate mal was für die Gemeinschaft tun ist ja auch wirklich arg viel verlangt.

Ob du nun Zivi oder Bundi machst, ist jedem selbst überlassen. Was die im Internet weitläufig verbreiteten KDV- Anträge angeht (KDV = Kriegsdienstverweigerer), so kannst du dir ruhigen gewissens einen greifen, umschreiben und abschicken. Da im Laufe der Jahrzehnte buchstäblich schon Millionen davon verfasst wurden, ist mangelnde Originalität kein Grund für eine Ablehnung. Mit ein bisschen umschreiben sollte es zumindest machbar sein.


----------



## Amarillo (20. Juni 2007)

Eigentlich mag ich diese KDV-Heinis nicht!

Bei folgenden Verhalten wirst du aber auf jeden Fall als nicht geeignet abgestempelt.

Wasche dich vor dem Musterungstermin ein paar Tage nicht und gehe einen Abend vorher richtig kräftig einen Saufen. Mit dem Aussehen und dem wahrscheinlichen Geruch und deiner Aussage Drogen und Alkoholabhängig zu sein, dürftest du in den nächsten Tagen deinen Ablehnungsbescheid bekommen!


----------



## Lorille (20. Juni 2007)

Centekhor schrieb:


> Das ganze behält der Staat für sich und gibt das nicht an andere Firmen weiter ... aber er benutzt das für sein eigenes Profil von jedem ...



Wenn ich bedenke, dass die GEZ genau über meine Kontobewegungen während des Zivildienstes informiert war und mir die auch vorgelegt hat, als der freundliche Vertreter vor der Tür stand wird mir übel.

Wehrdienst allein ist schon eine schreiende Ungerechtigkeit.


----------



## Centekhor (20. Juni 2007)

Der Grundwehrdienst an sich ist eine gute Sache, kann man sagen was man will ...
Bei manchen für die körperliche Ertüchtigung, beim anderen für soziale Defizite ... aber im Prinzip kann jeder Mann in D nach dem Wehrdienst mit einer Waffe grob umgehen ... er weiss wo das gefährliche Ende ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



GEZ an sich ist ´ne Sauerei ... aber wir schweifen glaub ab *gg*


----------



## Lorille (20. Juni 2007)

Centekhor schrieb:


> Der Grundwehrdienst an sich ist eine gute Sache, kann man sagen was man will ...
> Bei manchen für die körperliche Ertüchtigung, beim anderen für soziale Defizite ... aber im Prinzip kann jeder Mann in D nach dem Wehrdienst mit einer Waffe grob umgehen ... er weiss wo das gefährliche Ende ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Manchmal kostet einen der Grundwehrdienst bzw. der Zivildienst auch ein Stipendium im Wert von über 30.000 Euro. Die Bitte auf Zurückstellung wurde verweigert, ich hätte mich als Zeitsoldat!! verpflichten müssen um zurückgestellt zu werden.

Und dann noch als starker Pollenallergiker zu den Gebirgsjägern gezogen zu werden grenzt für mich an Unverschämtheit.


----------



## Centekhor (20. Juni 2007)

Lorille schrieb:


> Manchmal kostet einen der Grundwehrdienst bzw. der Zivildienst auch ein Stipendium im Wert von über 30.000 Euro. Die Bitte auf Zurückstellung wurde verweigert, ich hätte mich als Zeitsoldat!! verpflichten müssen um zurückgestellt zu werden.
> 
> Und dann noch als starker Pollenallergiker zu den Gebirgsjägern gezogen zu werden grenzt für mich an Unverschämtheit.



Kumpel war auch als Pollenallergikern bei den Gebirgsjägern in Mittenwald im Winter ... da biste besser dran als wenn du in ner grünen saftigen Wiese als z.b. Feldjäger liegst, das hat er selbst so gesehen. war halt in deinem Fall unglücklich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das mit dem Stipendium is echt doof ... das sind die dinge, die man eigentlich ändern sollte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amarillo (20. Juni 2007)

Centekhor schrieb:


> Kumpel war auch als Pollenallergikern bei den Gebirgsjägern in Mittenwald im Winter ... wenn du in ner grünen saftigen Wiese als z.b. Feldjäger liegst, das hat er selbst so gesehen. war halt in deinem Fall unglücklich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Feldjäger liegen nicht in Wiesen, sondern sind als Militärpolizei zu betrachten!

Wenn man keine Ahnung hat........


----------



## AhLuuum (20. Juni 2007)

Garnicht! Rate doch mal woher der Name "FELDjäger" kommt?


[/ironie]


----------



## Noxiel (21. Juni 2007)

Amarillo schrieb:


> Feldjäger liegen nicht in Wiesen, sondern sind als Militärpolizei zu betrachten!
> 
> Wenn man keine Ahnung hat........



Ach Amarillo, wenn sich nur mehr Leute daran halten würden. Was ich heute schon wieder für hanebüchenen Unsinn in diesem Thread gelesen habe, bringt mich einem Heulkrampf nahe. 
Vor allem, wie es einige Leute hinbekommen, aus persönlich erlebtem eine allgemeingültige Aussage zu schustern, erstaunt mich über alle erdenkliche Maße.


----------



## Centekhor (21. Juni 2007)

Amarillo schrieb:


> Feldjäger liegen nicht in Wiesen, sondern sind als Militärpolizei zu betrachten!
> 
> Wenn man keine Ahnung hat........


Und was machen die in der AGA?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Auf der Stube hocken und sich was schaukeln?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kharell (21. Juni 2007)

Die Feldjäger machen den gleichen Mist wie jeder Soldat in der AGA. Es heisst deshalb auch Grundausbildung. Das Wort sagt schon alles.

Ich bin jetzt seit 2 Monaten aus meinem W9-Dienst raus. Die Zeit möchte ich jedoch nicht missen. Einfach Mist bauen, Party machen, die Zeit genießen und Eier schaukeln. In meiner Stammheit war mein Vorgesetzter auch WoW-Suchtopfer, hatte also INet und dauerthaft Internet. War absolut die Gaudi.


----------



## Jazira (21. Juni 2007)

Morgen,
mein Feund ist auch seit dem 1.1 beim Bund und die AGA hat ihm echt gut getan(in Sachen Fitness und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )!Jetzt ist er Kellner im Offizierskasino und muss immer eine Woche arbeiten und hat dann eine Woche frei,das ist echt super!Vor allem hat er was zu tun,was ich so von anderen gehört hab,die dann in den Stabsdienst gekommen sind und nichts machen....Naja,am 1.9. fängt seine Ausbildung an und dann ist die Zeit beim Bund auch zu Ende,war ja auch lang genug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das mit der 50% Frauenquote ist ja mal der absolute Quatsch*lool*Die würden sich bedanken wenn da so eine Regelung wäre  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ne Frechheit ist ja auch,das es immer heisst,Frauen würden gleich behandelt werden:Von wegen!Das MArschgepäck hat bei den Männern ein Gewicht von 35kg,bei Frauen noch nicht mal 20kg!Tiefste Gangart(also über den Boden robben)-müssen Frauen nicht machen,wegen der Brüste(suuper,wenn man in nem Einsatz ist und die Frauen nicht über den Boden kriechen können.....)!Uups,jetzt war ich ein wenig OT,sorry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

An TE:War deine Musterung denn jetzt schon?Und wie ist es gelaufen?


----------



## Centekhor (21. Juni 2007)

Ich weiss ned was ihr mit der Frauenquote habt ... bei uns gabs nur eine Dusche mit dem schönen Schild vorne dran, wo man umklappen musste, wer grad drin war ...
Gab zwar im Gebäude ´n zweiten Duschraum, aber der war glaub noch aus der Bauzeit der Kaserne ... irgendwann in den 30ern ... der wurde dann für die Damen komplett renoviert und wir durften im anderen assligen duschen ... weil sind ja harte Kerls *rolleyes*

Zum Thema Stab ... GeZi ... ganzen Tag Solitär spielen weil sie sonst nix zu tun hatten ...


----------



## Kruaal (22. Juni 2007)

Centekhor schrieb:


> Der Grundwehrdienst an sich ist eine gute Sache, kann man sagen was man will ...
> Bei manchen für die körperliche Ertüchtigung, beim anderen für soziale Defizite ... aber im Prinzip kann jeder Mann in D nach dem Wehrdienst mit einer Waffe grob umgehen ... er weiss wo das gefährliche Ende ist
> 
> 
> ...


Als jemand der sich schlicht und ergreifend aus dem Wehrdienst herausgelogen hat, steht dir da wohl keine eigene Erfahrung zur Verfügung. Zu sehr solltest du dich mit deinem Märchen nicht rühmen, sowas kann auch mal schnell rechtliche Konsequenzen haben.

Warum die dich nicht zum Zivi verdonnert haben, wird wohl deren Geheimnis bleiben.


----------



## Kruaal (22. Juni 2007)

Lorille schrieb:


> Manchmal kostet einen der Grundwehrdienst bzw. der Zivildienst auch ein Stipendium im Wert von über 30.000 Euro. Die Bitte auf Zurückstellung wurde verweigert, ich hätte mich als Zeitsoldat!! verpflichten müssen um zurückgestellt zu werden.


Das ist scheisse gelaufen, aber da hättest du den Rechtsweg mit Dringlichkeitsantrag gehen müssen. Bzw vielleicht kannst du das noch nachfordern, weil niemand durch den Wehrdienst schlechter gestellt werden darf.

Den GEZ Onkel hätt ich gerne mal gefragt, wie der bitte an die Auszüge gekommen ist und anschliessed mal die gleiche Frage an die Bank gestellt. Weiterhin ist die GEZ keine Institution die dir einfach was in Rechnung stellen kann, solange du nichts unterschreibst. Und mir ist auch kein Fall bekannt in dem deren Drückerkolonen mal ne Hausdruchsuchung erwirkt hätten.


----------



## ZAM (22. Juni 2007)

Ich habe einige Beiträge entfernt und möchte darauf hinweisen, in diesem Thread keine Tipps zu verbreiten die Euch im Endeffekt nur selbst Schaden oder in den Bereich der Illegalität abrutschen. 

Danke für Euer Verständnis. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rol1 (22. Juni 2007)

bund suckt 
geh ma nicht zu den fallschirmjägern o.ä kämpfende truppen
man sagt zwar grundausbildung wär überall gleich aber 
ich war bei den fallis und als ich mich mit kameraden ausgetauscht hab wie deren zeit in der grundausbilung später stammeinheit  so verlaufen ist (fernmelde/instandsetzungsbattalion etc konnt ichs garnicht glauben was die teilweise für ne erholsame zeit beim bund gehabt haben mussten  so far

alles in allem fand ich bund war schund ausser das ichn waschbrettbauch bekommen hab ist aber subjektiv
imho hätt ich die zeit besser für schulische/berufliche weiterbildung verwenden können


----------



## Huserohn (22. Juni 2007)

hm. falls du kein wehrdienst und kein zivildienst machst würd ich auch probieren, mich ausmustern zu lassen.
da hat jeder so seine tricks, also hab schon viele gehört von denen ich nur einen teil glaube.
und genauso möchte ich hier einen zum besten geben ^^

also wahre geschichte.
ein grundschulkollege von mir, der nicht blöd ist aber nix im leben zustande kriegt, ist auf die idee gekommen sich beim bund zu verpflichten. nur er kifft wie sau.
er wurde nicht zur musterung gerufen. deshalb meldete er sich mit 19 freiwillig. als er dann zur musterung kam,  schnitt er in den tests (seiner aussage nach) gut ab. auch sportlich und so keine einwende. dann kam aber die frage:

"sie wollen sich also ggf. verpflichten lassen?"
"ja"
"na, dann brauchen wir noch einen drogentest."
"ähm.... ach.... eigentlich wollt ich mich doch nicht verpflichten lassen."

test hat er trotzdem machen lassen und kam danach auch zum psychologen, der ihn fragte wie oft er drogen konsumiere.
anfangs sagte er alle 2 wochen. doch noch ein paar mal nachfragen, gab er doch zu alle 2 tage eien zu kiffen, was aber noch gelogen war. er bekam t5!!!

diese lustige geschichte erzählte ich einem anderen freund, dem die musterung bevor stand. 
ein kluger junger mann, dem die 9 monate zu schade waren. er nahm auch keine drogen. also normalerweise. einen tag vor der musterung rauchte er mal einen dicken jolly bei anderen freunden.
er sagte auch, dass er sich dafür interessiere sich verplfichten zu lassen. und natürlich wurde der drogentest gemacht.

allerdings haben sie ihm angst gemacht und ihn vorläufig auf t4 gesetzt.
sie sagten ihm er solle mit den drogen aufhören sonst gäbe es "ärger".
einen späteren musterungstermin solle er noch kriegen, bekam ihn aber nie.

also professionell gedrückt.
hab gehört, dass sie dich versuchen in t2 zu drängen, wenn sie merken, dass sich jemand für extrta ausmustern lassen will. deshalb immer so machen, als würde man wollen.

den drogentest machen sie glaube ich auch bei leuten, die sich nicht verpflichten wollen. aber nur stichprobenartig.

das nur mal als kleiner tip.


----------



## Kharell (25. Juni 2007)

Du bekommst in der Grundausbildung, in den ersten fünf Tagen, sowieso einen AllRoundCheck. Fällt es da auf bist du draußen, bekommst deine Kohle und das Verpflegungsgeld zusätzlich.

Wer raucht kriegt also frei und mehr Kohle. So ist das Leben!


----------



## Lorille (25. Juni 2007)

Kharell schrieb:


> Du bekommst in der Grundausbildung, in den ersten fünf Tagen, sowieso einen AllRoundCheck. Fällt es da auf bist du draußen, bekommst deine Kohle und das Verpflegungsgeld zusätzlich.
> 
> Wer raucht kriegt also frei und mehr Kohle. So ist das Leben!



Und einen Eintrag in die Akte und wenn du später dann z. Bsp. ne Lehre zum Verwaltungsbeamten machen möchtest, heißt es: Ätschbätsch, wir wissen dass du kiffst! und du fliegst. Gleiches bei Verkehrsdelikten oder ähnlichen Angelegenheiten.


----------



## Kharell (25. Juni 2007)

Das stimmt natürlich. Aber mal ganz ehrlich? Beamten musst du am Morgen schon einen Underberg geben damit wenigstens der Magen arbeitet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man muss sich halt entscheiden.


----------



## Centekhor (26. Juni 2007)

Kruaal schrieb:


> Als jemand der sich schlicht und ergreifend aus dem Wehrdienst herausgelogen hat, steht dir da wohl keine eigene Erfahrung zur Verfügung. Zu sehr solltest du dich mit deinem Märchen nicht rühmen, sowas kann auch mal schnell rechtliche Konsequenzen haben.


Dazu möcht ich aber mal noch schreiben, was da damals wirklich gelaufen is ...

Ich war die ersten 6 Wochen dabei, dann 2 weitere Wochen "sporadisch" ...

Die ersten 2 Wochen war ich voll dabei, dann hatte ich was am Knie ... beim ersten Mal is das Knie nur leicht angeschwollen, da war ich dann MSG-befreit für ne Woche, war aber weiterhin immer schön dabei, das zweite Mal als mir das Knie anschwoll hat es rund um die Feldhose sehr arg gespannt, abwinkeln ging nicht, nein es tat nicht weh, es ging einfach nicht ... ich hatte keinen Bänderriss, keine extremen Schmerzen ... hatte das beide Mal nach einem längeren Marsch ... im Nachhinein schieben das alle auf das kürzere linke Bein (14mm kürzer, aber ob das allein daran liegen kann?).
Ich bekam irgendwann beständig leichte Magenschmerzen, viel Essen konnt ich beim Bund eh nie, dafür bin ich beim Essen zu langsam.
Irgendwann konnt ich dann nicht mehr als 2 Bissen essen ohne dass es wieder hochkam, die Magenkrämpfe fingen an ... 
Wenn ich daran dachte, dass ich bald in die Kaseren fahren musste, bekam ich Magenkrämpfe, Schlafstörungen war normal, mehr als 1~2h Schlafen am Stück war nicht möglich. Dass ich während dieser Zeit ständig gereizt und aggressiv war brauch ich wohl kaum schreiben, oder?
Dazu kamen dann noch die "tollen" Kameraden, die mir androhten, dass ich "mal die Treppe runter fallen könnte" weil ich immer zur StandortÜbungsplatz gefahren wurde (wegen MSG), während sie laufen mussten ... Vorgesetzte, bei denen man mit Problemen auf taube Ohren stiess ("Ja, damit haben wir alle zu kämpfen"). Irgendwann war einfach die Grenze erreicht, da bin ich dann zum Arzt gegangen, ihm das geschildert und bekam nen Termin beim Psychologen ... der schrieb ne Beurteilung ... auf die Frage ob ich schon mal Selbstmordgedanken hätte fragte ich ihn sogar noch, ob er das nur während der BW-Zeit meinte ... nö, generell auch früher ... Meine Antwort war ja ... das führte dazu, dass ich dann kzh geschrieben wurde und jede Woche wieder dort auftauchen durfte ... immer Montags. Da ich aber gar nich gern in der Kaserne schlief (Magenkrämpfe, Schlafstörungen usw.) kam ich immer nen Tag bevor mein Krankenschein auslief (Bis montag krank geschrieben -> Freitags aufgetaucht). Als ich darauf angesprochen wurde erklärte ich dem Arzt erneut welche Probleme ich hätte ... der machte große Augen, telefonierte mit meinem Spieß und klärte das ab, dass ich mich Montag morgens nicht melden müsste usw. meinen Termin durfte ich trotzdem morgens zwischen 6 und 7 Uhr abholen.
Als dann der endgültige Antrag zur Ausmusterung dann endlich mal eingereicht wurde war ich bereits 6 Monate beim Bund ... 3 Anträge vorher gingen zwischen Sanitätsbereich und Kompanie (in meinem Falle Batterie da Artillerie) verloren! Sonst wär ich nach knapp 3 Monaten ausgemustert gewesen und hätte EVENTUELL noch Zivildienst leisten müssen, selbst das war ned klar ...
Der Spieß fragte mich zu dem Zeitpunkt ob ich den Antrag wirklich einreichen möchte, wenn nicht könnte ich noch immer meinen LKW-Führerschein machen, die Möglichkeit wäre noch immer offen ... ich hab dann nedmal ne Sekunde überlegt und auf den Führerschein gesch****** weil mir mein Seelenheil in dem Falle eindeutig wichtiger war!
Und ich hab heute noch ´n flaues Gefühl in der Magengegend wenn ich hin und wieder an der Kaserne vorbei fahre, da die nur grad 30km weg von mir weg is ... 

Falls da jetzt so Kommentare kommen wie "kann ja gar ned sein" usw. ... dann löscht doch bitte einfach meinen Account, weils mir langsam zu blöd wird ...

MfG
Cente ... der beim Bund neben vielen schlechten auch gute Erfahrungen gemacht hat ...


----------



## Stempel (27. Juni 2007)

ich möchte hier nur eins in den raum stellen: "bücken, backen auseinander!" und der klassiker: "husten sie mal" 

ich war viele jahre beim bund und ich muss sagen das es gute aber auch schlechte tage gab. wenn man allerdings ein problem damit hat sein hirn auszuschalten und nicht bereit ist jeden offensichtlichen blödsinn mit zu machen, dann sollte man es sich zweimal überlegen zum bund zu gehen.


----------



## Noxiel (27. Juni 2007)

Stempel schrieb:


> [...]
> wenn man allerdings ein problem damit hat sein hirn auszuschalten und nicht bereit ist jeden offensichtlichen blödsinn mit zu machen, dann sollte man es sich zweimal überlegen zum bund zu gehen.




Schön wenn man so differenziert über ein Thema sprechen kann.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hirn ausschalten und jeden offensichtlichen Blödsinn mitmachen? Muß mir in den letzten 7 Jahren glatt entgangen sein, Fluch aber auch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stempel (28. Juni 2007)

das ist nun mal die erfahrung die ich und viele andere aus meinem freundes- und bekanntenkreis gemacht haben. und wenn ich sagen würde das da alles toll ist, dann würde ich lügen. und lügen darf man ja bekanntlich nicht:-)

aber ich muss zugeben das es sicherlich auch schöne zeiten da gab. 

ich möchte aber noch anmerken das wenn man sich für die bundeswehr entscheidet und dort auch länger dienen möchte, dann sollte man sich schon im vorfeld im klaren sein was man will. denn mit ausnahme vom berufssoldaten geht jede dienstzeit mal zu ende, und es paßiert nicht selten das man dann nicht weiß was man machen soll. auf jedenfall sollte man den bfd in anspruch nehmen, und das schon während der dienstzeit, sofern es möglich ist.


----------



## ErivShadow (2. Juli 2007)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Schön wenn man so differenziert über ein Thema sprechen kann.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Kann ich mich nur anschliessen, in den letzten 4 Jahren gab es zwar manchmal unglückliche Aufgaben, aber das Hirn habe ich noch nie ausschalten müssen. Und das wird hoffentlich die nächsten 8 Jahre noch so bleiben.


----------



## Amarillo (2. Juli 2007)

Joa und auf die Leber achten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 8 Jahre wurde meine auf höchstem Level beansprucht^^


----------



## Satanhimself (2. Juli 2007)

mal ne frage:

darf man n notebook mit zum bund nehmen ?
oder sind solche "fremdartigen" dinge generell nicht erlaubt ?


----------



## Amarillo (2. Juli 2007)

Doppelpost!


----------



## Amarillo (2. Juli 2007)

Klar kannste ein Notebook oder gar nen ganzen Rechner mit zum Bund nehmen! Allerdings nicht in der Allgemeinen Grundausbildung.

Später wenn du eine "feste" Stube (Zimmer) hast, kannst du in der Regel solche Sachen dort aufbauen.


----------



## Satanhimself (2. Juli 2007)

Genau das hoffte ich nicht zuhören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



trotzdem danke , kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden 

bund  <> popo-putzen( klischee^^)


----------



## Noxiel (2. Juli 2007)

Satanhimself schrieb:


> Genau das hoffte ich nicht zuhören
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du machst die Entscheidung ob du zum Bund gehest oder Zivildienst leistest davon abhängig ob du in drei Monaten nur begrenzt an den Rechner kommst? 

Ein gutgemeinter Rat: Schmeiß das Ding wech....

P.S.: Wenn du so "blöde" sein solltest kannst du auch deinen Laptop mit in die AGA nehmen, vorrausgesetzt er passt ins Wertfach.


----------



## Satanhimself (2. Juli 2007)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Du machst die Entscheidung ob du zum Bund gehest oder Zivildienst leistest davon abhängig ob du in drei Monaten nur begrenzt an den Rechner kommst?
> 
> Ein gutgemeinter Rat: Schmeiß das Ding wech....
> 
> P.S.: Wenn du so "blöde" sein solltest kannst du auch deinen Laptop mit in die AGA nehmen, vorrausgesetzt er passt ins Wertfach.



ich mach meine entscheidung nicht am rechner fest . . .

es wär nur schön wenn man sich ins bett legen könnte und sich nen film ansehen oder musik hören könnte
weil immer nur lesen ist zwar nett aber man will ja auch mal abschalten und sich einfach hinlegen und musik hören z.B

und das würde ein notebook um einiges erleichtern

soweit dazu...


----------



## Noxiel (2. Juli 2007)

Wie gesagt, nimm ihn ruhig mit. Wenn dein Zugführer was dagegen hat, wirst du es merken ~_^

Ansonsten, Kameradschaft ist befohlene Freundschaft, also verlasse dich nicht darauf, dass sich niemand an deinen wertvollen Sachen vergreift. Leider gibt es immer einen gewissen Anteil vom Bodensatz der Gesellschaft, der seine Finger nicht bei sich behalten kann.

Hmm, wenn man während der AGA noch genügend Energie hat, sich abends Filme anzuschauen, muß sich einiges seit meiner Zeit verändert haben. _staun_


----------



## Satanhimself (2. Juli 2007)

leicht OT:
kann mir einer gründe aufschreiben warum ich zum bund gehen sollte und warum nicht ? ich bin total unentschloßen
ich habe bereits einen KDV-antrag geschrieben ( ja selber -.- ) bin mir aber nicht sicher ob ich ihn absenden soll ( ob er anerkannt wird ist eine andere sache)


----------



## Amarillo (2. Juli 2007)

Aber du kannst doch deine Überlegungen nicht daher haben, ob du während deiner Bundeswehrzeit daddeln oder Musik höre kannst mit einem LapTop.

Wie Noxiel schon schrieb: Langweilig wird dir dort bestimmt nicht.

Aber nach der AGA einen PC aufstellen ect. ist trotzdem kein Problem!


----------



## Satanhimself (2. Juli 2007)

ne ich mach meine entscheidung wie schon geschrieben nicht daran fest ob ich nun ein notebook mitschleppen kann ...

ich bin mir generell unschlüssig


----------



## Noxiel (2. Juli 2007)

Satanhimself schrieb:


> leicht OT:
> kann mir einer gründe aufschreiben warum ich zum bund gehen sollte und warum nicht ? ich bin total unentschloßen
> ich habe bereits einen KDV-antrag geschrieben ( ja selber -.- ) bin mir aber nicht sicher ob ich ihn absenden soll ( ob er anerkannt wird ist eine andere sache)




Um nur einige aufzuzählen:
1. Selbständigkeit 
Mutti ist nicht da und kann dir auch sonst nicht helfen. Niemand macht Dir dein Bett, niemand wird dich verhätscheln, niemand wird dich ungerecht behandeln.​2. Gehorsam
Es wird im Leben immer jemanden geben, der in der Rangfolge über Dir steht. Ungeliebte Entscheidungen und Befehle zu befolgen, kann zuweilen lästig sein, macht aber einem auch klar, dass es manchmal eben nicht anders geht. Und wenn du spürst, dass jemand Fachwissen und soziale Kompetenz mitbringt, befolgst du auch Anweisungen, deren Sinn du Anfangs nicht verstehen wirst.​3. Verantwortungsbewußtsein
Es wird die Situation kommen, in der du zumindest kurzfristig, die Verantwortung über eure Gruppe bekommen wirst. Einen kühlen Kopf zu bewahren, besonnen zu handeln und die richtigen Entscheidungen zu treffen wird beim ersten Mal richtig schwierig werden, aber schon beim nächsten Mal wird es einfacher gehen. Du wächst an der Herausforderung, was nicht zuletzt gut fürs Selbstbewußtsein ist.​4. Selbstverständnis
Welchen Dienst hast du dem Staat in deinen bisherigen 18 Jahren schon erwiesen? Sich für 9 Monate einziehen zu lassen und eine Tradition fortzuführen, die unsere Väter 1945 schufen kann einen doch Stolz machen, oder?​5. Kameradschaft
Mit einem Haufen fremder Leute zusammenzukommen und sich vom ersten Moment an darauf verlassen zu müssen, kann eine völlig unerwartete Erfahrung sein. *Die Kette ist nur so stark wie ihr schwächstes Glied*, wird dich die ganze AGA durch begleiten. Einzelkämpfer sind nicht gefragt, Teamspieler sind es, welche die Gruppe nach vorne bringen.​

Manche Punkte mögen sich momentan noch nicht so "prall" anhören, aber das Leben beim Bund besteht nunmal nicht nur aus Spaß. Man wird dich an deine körperliche Leistungsgrenze und darüber hinaus führen. Mindestens einmal wird dir dein Körper aus allen Richtungen zuschreien, dass du erschöpft bist und dann wird dich nur dein Wille vorantreiben. Du wirst es mit Idioten zu tun kriegen, die nur aufgrund ihres Dienstgrades glauben, sie wären toller, besser und klüger als du und du wirst merken, dass vieles mehr Schein als Sein ist. Eine Lektion, an die du dich später noch öfters erinnern wirst.

Fazit: 
Auch wenn ich wie ein Wehrdienstberater klinge, ich bin von der Zeit beim Bund begeistert. Es gibt zwar auch Tage die echt bescheiden sind, und in denen die Kameraden die letzten Arschlöcher sind, aber für mich kann ich sagen, es hat mich im Selbstbewußtsein weit nach vorne gebracht.


----------



## Satanhimself (2. Juli 2007)

danke

zu 1. machen das dann meine kamaraden ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amarillo (2. Juli 2007)

/signed Noxiel!

Sitze seit Februar als Sesselfurzer im Büro und vermisse die letzten Jahre!


----------



## Logeras (2. Juli 2007)

Hm bei mir ist es zwar schon ca. 14 Jahre her das ich beim Bund war, aber ich kann auch sagen das es ne gute Zeit war. Am Anfang hab ich mich auch nicht so wohl gefühlt dort. Das hat sich aber schnell gelegt nach dem ich meine Stubbenkamaraden besser kennengelernt habe . Man hat sich unterstützt und wir haben uns das Leben so angenehm wie möglich gemacht. Das liegt wohl auch daran das wir uns alle sehr gut verstanden. Wir hatten auch alles auf Stubbe wie Fernseher,Video,Musikanlage und natürlich Computer u. ne Konsole zum zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 
Muss dazu sagen ich war damals in eine Inst-Einheit , dort ist die Ausbildung eh nicht ganz so hart als wenn du jetzt bei den Grenadieren bist.
Hab selten Übungen mitgemacht.War immer komisch mein Vorgesetzter hat mich immer gefragt ob ich mit will alle anderen wurde die Übung immer befohlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Mein Fazit ist ich möchte diese Zeit nicht missen.


----------



## Ghosar (4. Juli 2007)

Shadowfly schrieb:


> Naja du kannst versuchen einen auf Wehrdienstverweigerer zu  machen und Zivi spielen aber nun ja wenn du wie du sagst recht sportlich bist wird das schwer.



Hallo,

das mit dem sportlich und Zivispielen ist wohl etwas daneben. Als ich den Musterungsbescheid bekommen habe spielte ich Oberligahandball und stand recht gut im Saft. Trotzdem ist mein Verweigerungsantragt durchgegangen . Trotz T2=Einschränkung zu T1 bei mir: Keine Gebirgsjäger. Eine genaue Begründung habe ich nicht bekommen. Es hat nichts mit Sportlichkeit zu tun, sonder mit der Begründung des Antrages! 

Wer den Zivildienst als eine Art "Versteckspiel (verpissen)" betrachtet kann das für sich ruhig so definieren. ob er diese Meinung aber öffentlich anerkannt bekommt ist fraglich. 

Ich habe nichts dagegen, dass sich Menschen für den Wehrdienst aussprechen und dies evtl. auch als Berufung ansehen. Für mich wäre es aber definitiv nicht das richtige gewesen.

Ach ja, meine Zivildienst habe ich im Krankhaus auf der Inneren gemacht. D.h.: Menschen in allen Lebenslagen betreuen. Ist sicherlich nicht jedermanns Sache. Dies Laufbahn habe ich im Berufsleben aber nicht einschlagen wollen, obwohl es eine gute Erfahrung war.

Ghosar


----------



## Kruaal (7. Juli 2007)

Jungs, ich fänds ja sinnvoller wenn es eine Zivildienstpflicht gäbe und man einen Antrag auf Wehrdienst stellen könnte... Das müsste dann eben für beide Geschlechter gelten.

Würde ohnehin mal gerne wissen, wie schnell die einen aus dem ganzen System kicken, wenn man eine Verfassungsklage einreicht, von wegen Verstoß gegen § xyz, Gleichheit der Menschen in Bezug auf Frauen und Wehrdienstpflicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (8. Juli 2007)

Kruaal schrieb:


> Würde ohnehin mal gerne wissen, wie schnell die einen aus dem ganzen System kicken, wenn man eine Verfassungsklage einreicht, von wegen Verstoß gegen § xyz, Gleichheit der Menschen in Bezug auf Frauen und Wehrdienstpflicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Kannst du ausprobieren, wird dir aber nicht viel bringen, denn aufgemerkt, es gab bereits eine Klage vor dem Bundesverfassungsgericht in Karlsruhe wegen genau deinem Punkt. Ergebnis der Richter ist folgendes:

_Nach einer weiteren Entscheidung des Bundesverfassungsgerichts zur Wehrpflicht verstößt es nicht gegen das Grundgesetz, dass nur Männer zum Dienst an der Waffe verpflichtet sind. Mit dem am Donnerstag veröffentlichten Beschluss hat eine Kammer des Zweiten Senats die Vorlage des Amtsgerichts Düsseldorf einstimmig für unzulässig erklärt.

In der Begründung, beruft sich die Kammer auf ein früheres Urteil des Gerichts. Schon vor Jahren hatte Karlsruhe entschieden, dass die ausschließlich für Männer geltende Wehrpflicht nicht gegen den Grundsatz der Gleichberechtigung von Männern und Frauen verstoße. Denn im Grundgesetz sei sowohl der Gleichberechtigungsgrundsatz als auch die Wehrpflicht für Männer verankert. Das gelte auch, nachdem die Bundeswehr Frauen für den freiwilligen Dienst geöffnet worden sei. Die Gleichberechtigung habe im Grundgesetz den selben Rang wie die Wehrpflicht. Nach anerkannter Rechtsprechung gebe es keinen Vorrang der einen Grundgesetznorm vor der anderen. Deshalb könne nicht argumentiert werden, ein Grundrecht mache eine andere Verfassungsvorschrift verfassungswidrig. Das Amtsgericht Düsseldorf habe nicht dargelegt, wieso diese frühere Rechtsprechung keine Geltung mehr habe und dem Gleichberechtigungsgrundsatz nun ein höherer Rang eingeräumt werden müsse als der ausschließlich für Männer geltenden Wehrpflicht (AZ: 2 BvL 2/02)._


----------



## Topperharly (11. Juli 2007)

tja ich habt T5 bekommen^^ und muss auch net zum zivildienst.... warum... nunja hab ein kaputtes knie.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dumm nur das ich offizier werden wollte.... aber naja..... dann halt net... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kruaal (11. Juli 2007)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Kannst du ausprobieren, wird dir aber nicht viel bringen, denn aufgemerkt, es gab bereits eine Klage vor dem Bundesverfassungsgericht in Karlsruhe wegen genau deinem Punkt. Ergebnis der Richter ist folgendes:
> 
> _Nach einer weiteren Entscheidung des Bundesverfassungsgerichts zur Wehrpflicht verstößt es nicht gegen das Grundgesetz, dass nur Männer zum Dienst an der Waffe verpflichtet sind. Mit dem am Donnerstag veröffentlichten Beschluss hat eine Kammer des Zweiten Senats die Vorlage des Amtsgerichts Düsseldorf einstimmig für unzulässig erklärt.
> 
> In der Begründung, beruft sich die Kammer auf ein früheres Urteil des Gerichts. Schon vor Jahren hatte Karlsruhe entschieden, dass die ausschließlich für Männer geltende Wehrpflicht nicht gegen den Grundsatz der Gleichberechtigung von Männern und Frauen verstoße. Denn im Grundgesetz sei sowohl der Gleichberechtigungsgrundsatz als auch die Wehrpflicht für Männer verankert. Das gelte auch, nachdem die Bundeswehr Frauen für den freiwilligen Dienst geöffnet worden sei. Die Gleichberechtigung habe im Grundgesetz den selben Rang wie die Wehrpflicht. Nach anerkannter Rechtsprechung gebe es keinen Vorrang der einen Grundgesetznorm vor der anderen. Deshalb könne nicht argumentiert werden, ein Grundrecht mache eine andere Verfassungsvorschrift verfassungswidrig. Das Amtsgericht Düsseldorf habe nicht dargelegt, wieso diese frühere Rechtsprechung keine Geltung mehr habe und dem Gleichberechtigungsgrundsatz nun ein höherer Rang eingeräumt werden müsse als der ausschließlich für Männer geltenden Wehrpflicht (AZ: 2 BvL 2/02)._


Das klingt für mich unlogisch.

Ein Artikel in der Verfassung steht nicht über dem anderen, aber sie widersprechen sie sich und einer wird daher ignoriert. Zumal ja die Wehrpflicht de facto eine benachteiligung der Männer ist.


----------



## Centekhor (11. Juli 2007)

Kruaal schrieb:


> Ein Artikel in der Verfassung steht nicht über dem anderen, aber sie widersprechen sie sich und einer wird daher ignoriert. Zumal ja die Wehrpflicht de facto eine benachteiligung der Männer ist.


Und welcher Artikel is älter?
Die WehrPFLICHT für Männer gibts seit 50 Jahren, den FREIWILLIGEN Wehrdienst für Frauen wie lange?
Frauen haben die selben Rechte, aber nicht die selben Pflichten ... bekommen nach wie vor in den meisten Jobs ausserhalb eines Büros weniger Geld ...


----------



## Lorille (11. Juli 2007)

Noxiel schrieb:


> niemand wird dich ungerecht behandeln.



Das bezweifle ich, man wird *nirgendwo* gerecht behandelt. Es gibt immer die Lieblinge der Vorgesetzten, es gibt die Ambitionierten. Man wird wegen Größe, Statur, Sportlichkeit etcpp. ungerecht behandelt, im positiven wie im negativen Sinne. Dass vor allem bei der Bundeswehr, der deutschen Institution die sich bei der Wehrpflichtvergabe das Wort "Ungerechtigkeit" auf die Fahnen geschrieben hat, "Gerechtigkeit" anscheinend groß geschrieben wird, ist wohl blanker Hohn.


----------



## Noxiel (12. Juli 2007)

Lorille schrieb:


> Das bezweifle ich, man wird *nirgendwo* gerecht behandelt. Es gibt immer die Lieblinge der Vorgesetzten, es gibt die Ambitionierten. Man wird wegen Größe, Statur, Sportlichkeit etcpp. ungerecht behandelt, im positiven wie im negativen Sinne. Dass vor allem bei der Bundeswehr, der deutschen Institution die sich bei der Wehrpflichtvergabe das Wort "Ungerechtigkeit" auf die Fahnen geschrieben hat, "Gerechtigkeit" anscheinend groß geschrieben wird, ist wohl blanker Hohn.



Dann lass es mich so ausdrücken. Wenn du so vehement gegen den Passus bist, dann wirst du während der AGA wohl noch am gerechtesten als sonst irgendwo behandelt. 

Wenn du natürlich so argumentierst, ist die humanistische Gesellschaft ein Quell der Ungerechtigkeit, denn immer wird irgendwo irgendjemand anders ergo ungerechter, als jemand vergleichbares, behandelt.
Und ist es nicht etwas kurzsichtig, der Bundeswehr eine Blankoverurteilung auszustellen, nur weil für dich die Wehrpflicht nicht fair geregelt und somit einen Teil dieser Institution aus deiner Sicht ungerecht ist?

Eine noch stärkere Schwarz-Weiß Malerei ist mir so auch noch nicht untergekommen, und das ist blanker Hohn.


----------



## Lorille (12. Juli 2007)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Dann lass es mich so ausdrücken. Wenn du so vehement gegen den Passus bist, dann wirst du während der AGA wohl noch am gerechtesten als sonst irgendwo behandelt.
> 
> Wenn du natürlich so argumentierst, ist die humanistische Gesellschaft ein Quell der Ungerechtigkeit, denn immer wird irgendwo irgendjemand anders ergo ungerechter, als jemand vergleichbares, behandelt.
> Und ist es nicht etwas kurzsichtig, der Bundeswehr eine Blankoverurteilung auszustellen, nur weil für dich die Wehrpflicht nicht fair geregelt und somit einen Teil dieser Institution aus deiner Sicht ungerecht ist?
> ...



Ja, für mich ist die humanistische Gesellschaft ein Quell der Ungerechtigkeit, und das ist eine Tatsache. Man kann Menschen einfach nicht immer gleich und gerecht behandeln, das ist unmöglich. Wenn ich mir allerdings den Betrieb bei der Bundeswehr ansehe, wie er beispielsweise aus der Dokumentation über Frauen bei der Bundeswehr ersichtlich wird, wird mir schlecht. Natürlich gehört körperlich Fitheit verpflichtend zum Dasein des Soldaten. Aber deswegen Menschen, die evtl. körperlich nicht dazu in der Lage sind zu benachteiligen und zu zwingen, an diesem Programm teilzunehmen?

Ich weiß nicht. Und das ist nicht schwarz-weiß gemalt. Die Bundeswehr hat Vorteile, es gibt Menschen, die dort sehr viel Spaß haben, ich habe auch Freunde, die Berufssoldaten sind. Das Problem ist nur, Menschen zu *zwingen* daran teilzunehmen, manche ihrer *Grundrechte* dafür außer Kraft zusetzen und dann diese Auswahl noch völlig willkürlich zu treffen, ist nicht in Ordnung.

Jeder der behauptet, die Wehrpflicht ist fair geregelt, malt für mich nicht schwarz, nicht weiß, sondern braun. Leute zu Kriegsdienst zu zwingen ist meiner Meinung nach nämlich noch ein Relikt aus dieser Zeit.


----------



## Noxiel (12. Juli 2007)

Lorille schrieb:


> Ja, für mich ist die humanistische Gesellschaft ein Quell der Ungerechtigkeit, und das ist eine Tatsache. Man kann Menschen einfach nicht immer gleich und gerecht behandeln, das ist unmöglich.



Umso besser wenn man diese Erkenntnis dann heranziehen kann, um die Bundeswehr als Institution schlecht zu reden. Das es dir um das übergeordnete Problem, nämlich den ungerechte Kern unserer humanistischen Gesellschaft geht, muß von mir also erst erläutert werden. 



Lorille schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir allerdings den Betrieb bei der Bundeswehr ansehe, wie er beispielsweise aus der Dokumentation über Frauen bei der Bundeswehr ersichtlich wird, wird mir schlecht. Natürlich gehört körperlich Fitheit verpflichtend zum Dasein des Soldaten. Aber deswegen Menschen, die evtl. körperlich nicht dazu in der Lage sind zu benachteiligen und zu zwingen, an diesem Programm teilzunehmen?




Die Dokumentation, die auch um genau zu sein "Feldtagebuch - Allein unter Männern" heißt, ist sicher kein Beispiel sondern die Ausnahme. Es geht mir nicht um den Ton der angeschlagen wird und auch nicht um die körperlichen Leistungen die den Rekruten abgefordert werden (die im übrigen nichts anderes als das Deutsche Sportabzeichen "DSA" sind), sondern um Kommentare der Ausbilder gegenüber den Wehrpflichtigen bzw. untereinander. Aussagen wie "Eine 9mm für die Rekrutin Nagel" sind völlig deplaziert und auch der Zugführer (HFw) hat einige Spitzen gebracht: "Früher wäre ich Wehrmachtssoldat gewesen.", für die er auch disziplinarisch geahndet wurde. 

Wer körperlich nicht in der Lage ist den Wehrdienst zu überstehen wird mit T4 oder schlechter gemustert und die Sache ist Geschichte. Und die Frauen in dem Video haben sich alle freiwillig für den Dienst an der Waffe entschieden, und das ganze im Vorfeld eindeutig unterschätzt, wie auch ihr absolut desolater Zustand zeigte. 



Lorille schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht. Und das ist nicht schwarz-weiß gemalt. Die Bundeswehr hat Vorteile, es gibt Menschen, die dort sehr viel Spaß haben, ich habe auch Freunde, die Berufssoldaten sind. Das Problem ist nur, Menschen zu *zwingen* daran teilzunehmen, manche ihrer *Grundrechte* dafür außer Kraft zusetzen und dann diese Auswahl noch völlig willkürlich zu treffen, ist nicht in Ordnung.



Gezwungen wird in erster Linie niemand mehr. Denn wer gute Gründe vorbringen kann, die gegen eine Verwendung sprechen, wird dafür seinen Zivildienst leisten. Natürlich könnte man große ethische wie sozialkritische Diskussionen führen, was der deutsche Staatsbürger seinem Land bis zum 18 Lebensjahr schon Gutes getan hat? Im Sinne von Selbstlosigkeit und möglicher Dankbarbeit. Aber damit stehe ich wohl auf verlorenem Posten, kein Wunder in dieser hochgradig ungerechten Welt, in der solche Werte ja offensichtlich verkümmert sind.

Was die Wehrpflicht angeht, ja es werden einige Grundrechte eingeschränkt, jedoch nie auf menschenverachtende Art und Weise und auch nicht die Menschenrechte. 
Aber nenne mir bitte einige der Rechte die außer Kraft gesetzt werden, damit ich näher darauf eingehen kann.



Lorille schrieb:


> Jeder der behauptet, die Wehrpflicht ist fair geregelt, malt für mich nicht schwarz, nicht weiß, sondern braun. Leute zu Kriegsdienst zu zwingen ist meiner Meinung nach nämlich noch ein Relikt aus dieser Zeit.



Und dieser Satz beweist nur, wie wenig du dich mit der Materie auseinander gesetzt hast und ich persönlich finde sie auch ziemlich unverschämt. Aber das ist meine Meinung.

Die Bundeswehr ist die erste Wehrpflichtarmee in einem demokratischen deutschen Staat. Ein Relikt der Nazis??? 

_
1955 erhielten die ersten 101 Freiwilligen der Bundeswehr ihre Ernennungsurkunden. Dieses Datum wurde gewählt, weil es der 200ste Geburtstag Scharnhorsts war. Damit sollte an den Mann erinnert werden, der die *Idee vom Bürger eines Staates als dessen geborenem Verteidiger* in die preußischen Reformen eingebracht und als allgemeine Wehrpflicht durchgesetzt hatte._


----------



## Centekhor (13. Juli 2007)

Lorille schrieb:


> Aber deswegen Menschen, die evtl. körperlich nicht dazu in der Lage sind zu benachteiligen und zu zwingen, an diesem Programm teilzunehmen?


Wen während der Grundausbildung schon auffällt dass der Mann etwas nicht kann, dann wird er davon befreit oder sogar ausgemustert ... nur die Musterungsärzte glauben nicht alles und wieso auch? Leute wollen sich befreien lassen, weil sie Legasteniker sind. Ich hatte nen Legasteniker auf der Stube, der hatte erhebliche Probleme mit den Dienstgraden und auch mit der Meldung.
In dem Fall haben fast alle ´n Auge zugedrückt, weil sie es selbst sahen, dass es so war ...
Einer sagte vorm Schwimmen, dass er das ned kann ... trotzdem musste er rein, ein Unteroffizier war im Wasser und hatte fast direkt die Hand dran, der andere stand am Beckenrand und war auch schon bereit gleich reinzuhüpfen ... und siehe da, er konnte tatsächlich nicht schwimmen, ihm wurd sofort ausm Wasser rausgeholfen und sich auch bei ihm entschuldigt. Er sollte dann bitte helfen auf die Zeiten zu achten, bekam ne Stoppuhr und hat die Zeiten gestopt ... er hat das den Ausbildern nicht nachgetragen.

Beim Bund wird einem eben ned alles abgenommen was man verzapft, da zählen Beweise ... und wenn sich solch ein Fall herausstellt dann werden entsprechende Maßnahmen ergriffen ... 
Und ganz ehrlich? Solche Dinge liefen beim Bund schneller und unbürokratischer ab als in so manchen Firmen !!!



Lorille schrieb:


> Das Problem ist nur, Menschen zu *zwingen* daran teilzunehmen, manche ihrer *Grundrechte* dafür außer Kraft zusetzen und dann diese Auswahl noch völlig willkürlich zu treffen, ist nicht in Ordnung.


Im Normalfall wird jeder gemustert und eingestuft. Diese Einstufungen sind bisweilen völlig hirnlos ... ich war T2 mit Einschränkungen ... keinen Dienst im Geschäftszimmer dürfte ich machen wegen meinen Knieproblemen ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das Problem sind nicht die Ausbilder, sondern die Ärzte bei der Musterung ... denen geht das nämlich wirklich am Arsch vorbei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Lorille schrieb:


> Jeder der behauptet, die Wehrpflicht ist fair geregelt, malt für mich nicht schwarz, nicht weiß, sondern braun. Leute zu Kriegsdienst zu zwingen ist meiner Meinung nach nämlich noch ein Relikt aus dieser Zeit.


Ein Relikt aus dieser Zeit wäre es, wenn wir den Krieg gewonnen hätten *zwinker*
Haben wir aber nicht, im Gegenteil, deutsche Soldaten durften 50Jahre lang dienstlich nur zu Manöver-Zwecken ins Ausland, wo uns dies erlaubt war ... jetzt dürfen wir mal bissle woanders hin und wieder Erfahrungen sammeln ...
Oder guck dir doch nur mal die Deutsche Flotte an ... Damit kannst in Küstennähe bleiben, aber auf gerader Linie rüber nach Amerika kannst damit vermutlich vergessen ...


----------



## Lorille (13. Juli 2007)

Für mich ist und bleibt es ein Zwang. Einen freien Menschen zum Dienst an der Waffe oder zum Dienst am Putzlappen beim Zivildienst zu zwingen und im gegebenen Fall dann auch mit Gefängnis und Geldstrafe zu Argumentieren ist nicht zivilisiert. Wenn man dadurch ein Jahr seines Lebens *verliert*, es einem vom Staat gestohlen wird, ohne einen vor eine Wahl zu stellen, dann ist das wirklich ein Relikt des vergangenen Jahrhunderts. 

Ich habe keinerlei Probleme mit einer Berufsarmee, keine Probleme mit freiwilligem Wehrdienst, aber wenn es heißt: "Sie, da, kommen sie am soundsovielten in das Kreiswehrersatzamt damit wir ihnen ihre Grundrechte nehmen und ihr Leben für die nächsten neun Monate bestimmen können.", dann ist das nicht in Ordnung und einfach nicht mehr zeitgemäß. Ganz egal, was andere "demokratische" Staaten machen.


----------



## Noxiel (13. Juli 2007)

Und für mich ist es nicht ungerecht! Und jetzt? Jetzt stehen wir wieder am Ausgangspunkt, nämlich das wir zwei unterschiedliche Meinungen haben, welche zur Diskussion stehen.

Der Grundwehrdienst geht auch 9 Monate und kein ganzes Jahr, und den Großteil der Zeit- und später Berufssoldaten rekrutiert die Bundeswehr aus den Wehrdienstpflichtigen.  Desweiteren ist die Berufsarmee konjunkturabhänger und somit ist die Wehrpflichtarmee die "intelligentere".


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (13. Juli 2007)

Kann bundeswehr nur empfehlen, waren bei uns 9 gut bezahlte monate Abenteuerurlaub 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sport, viel essen, eier schaukeln, deutschlandrundreise, gratis bahnticket...^^

Nur sollte man sich überlegen, wann man sich einziehen lässt:
Juli-AGA: hoher Abiturientenanteil, gesittete Leute
Oktober: paar weniger immernoch hoher "durchschnitts-iq"
Januar: Knastis, Schulabbrecher usw
(ohne jem beleidigen zu wolln oder jem zu nahe zu treten)

zumindest war das bei uns beim heer und meine kumpels so zu beobachten. was da im januar so läuft is teilweise echt nich schön.
die chaotenanzahl nimmt bis januar leider stark zu, was nicht heißt, das man nich auch schon im juli schon seine klappspaten dabei hat.

wehrdienst zu wehrzeit verlängern: am besten antrag spätestens nach aga stellen, mit jedem tag sinken dank sehr langsamer bürokratie die chancen ne verlängerung zu erhalten. laut nach ausland schreien erhöht die chancen ungemein. oder man kennt wen, so bei usn passiert, der wurde eine woche vor schluss binnen 2 tagen versetzt und verlängert^^

beim musterungstest gut abschneiden, wenn man hinwill is auch hilfreich, da man so in ne qualifizierte stelle kommen kann.

@die beiden gerechtigkeitsstreiter: bei uns wars ziemlich gerecht, die klappspaten haben ihre strafen trotz absurder ausreden gekriegt und so bestimtm die hälfte ihres wehrsold verbraten XD allen die sich ordentlich und den befehlen gemäß verhalten haben gings den umständen entsprechend gut. frauen müssn das gleiche leisten, zumindest bei uns noch.


----------



## Lorille (13. Juli 2007)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> @die beiden gerechtigkeitsstreiter: bei uns wars ziemlich gerecht, die klappspaten haben ihre strafen trotz absurder ausreden gekriegt und so bestimtm die hälfte ihres wehrsold verbraten XD allen die sich ordentlich und den befehlen gemäß verhalten haben gings den umständen entsprechend gut. frauen müssn das gleiche leisten, zumindest bei uns noch.



Warum muss ich denn als freier Mensch Befehlen gehorchen?


----------



## Satanhimself (13. Juli 2007)

das frag ich mich auch ...

mir kann ja im grunde nich wirklich wer was befehlen.

was passiert denn wenn einer sagt ich soll 20 liegestützen machen und ich weigere mich ?


----------



## Noxiel (13. Juli 2007)

Lorille schrieb:


> Warum muss ich denn als freier Mensch Befehlen gehorchen?




Warum musst du als freier Mensch im Büro, auf dem Bau oder als Kraftfahrer Arbeitsanweisungen, die ja per Definition nichts anderes sind, befolgen? Weil du Geld verdienen, deinen Arbeitsplatz behalten und nicht bestraft werden willst.




Satanhimself schrieb:


> das frag ich mich auch ...
> 
> mir kann ja im grunde nich wirklich wer was befehlen.
> 
> was passiert denn wenn einer sagt ich soll 20 liegestützen machen und ich weigere mich ?




Im Grunde kann dir tatsächlich niemand etwas befehlen. Wenn du partout keine Liegestützen machen willst, dich der OvWa mehrmals dazu auffordert und dann die vorläufige Festnahme androht, wirst du eben verhaftet zu deinem Disziplinarvorgesetzten gebracht und wenn es wirklich schlecht steht und du renitent wirst, landet du eben in der Zelle. 

Wahrscheinlich kommst du vor ein Truppendienstgericht, wirst ohne Geld- und Sachbezüge entlassen und kannst sehen wie du zurechtkommst, mit dem Vermerk in der Akte. 

Selbstredend dass ich hier den "worst-case" beschrieben habe.


----------



## Lorille (13. Juli 2007)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Warum musst du als freier Mensch im Büro, auf dem Bau oder als Kraftfahrer Arbeitsanweisungen, die ja per Definition nichts anderes sind, befolgen? Weil du Geld verdienen, deinen Arbeitsplatz behalten und nicht bestraft werden willst.



Wenn diese Anordnung mir missfällt, kann ich mit meinem Vorgesetzten darüber diskutieren. Wie oft diskutierst du mit deinem Vorgesetzten? Und das schlimmste was mir in der Privatwirtschaft passieren kann, ist, nun ja, dass ich entlassen werde. Dann werde ich aber auch aus einem Beruf entlassen, den ich selbst gewählt habe, für den ich mich aus freiem Willen entschieden habe und in dem ich meine Zukunft sehe. Der Wehrdienst wird mir aufgezwungen und ich werde dort nicht gefeuert, sondern bestraft. Und zwar peinlich bestraft, durch Gefängnis, nur weil ich etwas nicht machen möchte, das weder meinem Wohl noch dem Gemeinwohl dient.

Aber ich sehe, wir drehen uns hier im Kreis. Sollen wir nicht lieber ne Runde zum Thema Kreationismus in Deutschland aufmachen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (13. Juli 2007)

Lorille schrieb:


> Wenn diese Anordnung mir missfällt, kann ich mit meinem Vorgesetzten darüber diskutieren. Wie oft diskutierst du mit deinem Vorgesetzten?




Du solltest nicht unbedingt während der Schießausbildung anfangen über den Gebrauch von Schußwaffen gegen Pappkameraden zu diskutieren, aber generell herrscht keiner Kadavergehorsam in der Bundeswehr. Wenn du ein Problem hast, kannst du jederzeit mit deinem Ausbilder/Vorgesetzten sprechen. Meistens geschieht das aber unter vier Augen. Und wenn du gute Einwände bringst, wirst du wahrscheinlich auch Recht bekommen, wenn es aber nur darum geht, dass deine Füße weh tun und du "angeblich" nicht mehr kannst, stehst du auf verlorenem Posten. Denn wider Erwarten, haben die meisten Ausbilder ein sehr gutes Gespür für die Leistungsfähigkeit den ihnen unterstellten Soldaten.

Und ganz davon abgesehen, wird der Soldat selten Befehle erhalten, deren Ausführung ihn in seiner körperlichen Fitness oder geistigen Stärker überbeanspruchen werden. Klar, es gibt immer Leute, die ein Problem mit jeglicher Autorität haben, denen ist aber auch keine große Zukunft in der Armee vorherbestimmt. 



Lorille schrieb:


> Und das schlimmste was mir in der Privatwirtschaft passieren kann, ist, nun ja, dass ich entlassen werde. Dann werde ich aber auch aus einem Beruf entlassen, den ich selbst gewählt habe, für den ich mich aus freiem Willen entschieden habe und in dem ich meine Zukunft sehe.



Du schließt aber selten nur einen 9-Monats Vertrag in der Privatwirtschaft ab. Von daher ist Beruf wählen, etwas missverständlich. Du hast zwar fast keine Alternative zum Wehrdienst, bist an diesen aber nur 9 Monate gebunden und sicherlich kein Leben lang. 



Lorille schrieb:


> Der Wehrdienst wird mir aufgezwungen und ich werde dort nicht gefeuert, sondern bestraft. Und zwar peinlich bestraft, durch Gefängnis, nur weil ich etwas nicht machen möchte, das weder meinem Wohl noch dem Gemeinwohl dient.
> 
> Aber ich sehe, wir drehen uns hier im Kreis. Sollen wir nicht lieber ne Runde zum Thema Kreationismus in Deutschland aufmachen?
> 
> ...



Das du im Büro sitzt und fleißig arbeitest nützt dem Gemeinwohl ebensowenig. Körperliche Ertüchtigung ist, gerade bei den aktuellen Zahlen betreffend übergewichtiger Deutsche, aber defintiv förderlich für dein Wohl. Etwas von Dingen wie "Befehl und Gehorsam" mitzubekommen, kann auch nur den Wenigstens schaden und der Wehrdienst ist ja schließlich auch förderlich was Selbstständigkeit, Selbstverantwortung, Disziplin und Ordnung angeht. 
Unnötig zu erwähnen, dass sich viele Firmen die Finger nach erfahrenen Offizieren/Unteroffizieren m. P. lecken, da diese erwiesenermaßen über Teamfähigkeit, Leistungsvermögen, Handlungssicherheit und Menschenführung in den Betrieb mitbringen. 

Was das Kreationisten Thema angeht, ich denke, da haben wir die selbe Wellenlänge.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (13. Juli 2007)

Lorille schrieb:


> Warum muss ich denn als freier Mensch Befehlen gehorchen?



beim bund bist du nich mehr frei. du gehst ja heutzutage freiwillig zum bund, werden dir dort einige rechte genommen. zb versammlungsrecht, meinungsfreiheit und irgendwas war es noch. aber man muss ja nich zum bund. man sollte sich das vorher klarmachn. wenn man aber da is muss man die befehle befolgen, man hat sich dem staat verpflichtet


----------



## Lorille (13. Juli 2007)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> beim bund bist du nich mehr frei. da du ja heutzutage freiwillig zum bund gehst, werden dir dort einige rechte genommen. zb versammlungsrecht, meinungsfreiheit und irgendwas war es noch. aber man muss ja nich zum bund. man sollte sich das vorher klarmachn. wenn man aber da is muss man die befehle befolgen



Du gehst freiwillig zum Bund? Also, ich habe nicht freiwillig Zivildienst gemacht und die Rechte wurden mir auch genommen.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (13. Juli 2007)

ja zum bund gehst du freiwillig. kannst ja kdv oder zivi machn.

was man fürne zivistelle hat is einem auch selbst überlassen. einer meiner kumpel war irgendwo ganz chillig anner schule als hausmeister, ein anderer is mit nem freund zur forstwirtschafft gegangen.

und ich war damals freiwillig beim bund. ich hab mir gesagt, den spaß tust du dir einmal an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lorille (13. Juli 2007)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> ja zum bund gehst du freiwillig. kannst ja kdv oder zivi machn.
> 
> was man fürne zivistelle hat is einem auch selbst überlassen. einer meiner kumpel war irgendwo ganz chillig anner schule als hausmeister, ein anderer is mit nem freund zur forstwirtschafft gegangen.
> 
> ...



Es ist *NICHT* freiwillig, wenn die zu dir kommen und sagen: Mach neun Monate einen Dienst für "dein" Volk. Das ist nicht freiwillig, und dass dann bei Insubordination mit Geldstrafen und Gefängnis gedroht wird, nennt man gemeinhin *Zwang*. Und nein, nicht jeder kann sich seine Zivildienststelle aussuchen.


----------



## Bl1nd (13. Juli 2007)

Nazgule17 schrieb:


> naja ok aber ähm
> 4 wochen oder so muss ich doch dann dableiben also hab kein We zeit nachdem bleibt es mir doch offen wenn kein Training ist am We nach Hause zu meiner Freundin zufahren oder ?



Verbock einfach den Psycho Test, schreib einfach irgend nen Scheiss rein. Dann werden Sie dich zum Psychologen schicken, aber vom Bund hörste nie mehr was.

so long...

Blind
Lt der Schweizer Armee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (13. Juli 2007)

bei der normalen musterung für wehrdienst gibts hier kein psychotest. kann mich nich erinnern.
sonst hätten manche leute in unsrem zug es niemals zum bund schaffen dürfen...

psychotest gibts wen nman sich freiwillig als saz melden


----------



## Bl1nd (13. Juli 2007)

axo k, das sieht in der Schweiz anders aus. Da während der Rekrutierung (Musterung bei euch) jeder nen 5stündigen Psychotest absolvieren...

Ich kann mich noch gut erinnern; Bestimmt 20 mal kam die Frage "Haben Sie bereits ein- oder mehrere Male über Selbstmord nachgedacht?"

Einmal ja angekreuzt und schon bekommste ein UT (CH Untauglich)


----------



## Noxiel (13. Juli 2007)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> beim bund bist du nich mehr frei.



Klingt irgendwie nach Strafkolonie, aber nicht nach Bund. Schonmal was von "Staatsbürger in Uniform" gehört?



ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> du gehst ja heutzutage freiwillig zum bund, werden dir dort einige rechte genommen. zb versammlungsrecht, meinungsfreiheit und irgendwas war es noch. aber man muss ja nich zum bund. man sollte sich das vorher klarmachn. wenn man aber da is muss man die befehle befolgen, man hat sich dem staat verpflichtet



Meinungsfreiheit und Versammlungsrecht werden einem genommen? Klingt wirklich mehr nach Gulag oder KZ als nach der Armee in der ich seit einigen Jahren diene. 

Das man Befehle befolgen muß ist klar, deswegen ist es auch eine Armee und verpflichten tut man sich als FWDL'er, SaZ'ler und BS und bei sonst garnichts. Wie schon gesagt, die Wehrpflicht ist nichts, was man sich aussuchen kann, sondern wie der Name schon impliziert eine Pflicht.


----------



## Lorille (13. Juli 2007)

Meinungsfreiheit und Versammlungsfreiheit werden eingeschränkt. Das ist eine Tatsache. Und eine *Freiheit* einzuschränken, bedeutet sie zu nehmen.


----------



## Noxiel (13. Juli 2007)

Lorille schrieb:


> Meinungsfreiheit und Versammlungsfreiheit werden eingeschränkt. Das ist eine Tatsache. Und eine *Freiheit* einzuschränken, bedeutet sie zu nehmen.




Versammlungsfreiheit mag noch angehen, aber deine Meinung wird vom Bund sicher nicht eingeschränkt. Du darfst noch immer sagen was du willst, mußt dann aber auch die Konsequenzen dafür tragen. Nicht anders ergeht es Dir "draußen".

Was die Versammlungsfreiheit angeht komme ich auch nicht so ganz ran, erläutert das mal genauer. 


*§6 Soldatengesetz*
_Der Soldat hat die gleichen staatsbürgerlichen Rechte wie jeder andere Staatsbürger. Seine Rechte werden im Rahmen der Erfordernisse des militärischen Dienstes durch seine gesetzlich begründeten Pflichten beschränkt._

Wenn es also der Auftrag nicht erfordert, hat ein Soldat die selben Rechte wie und noch mehr Pflichten als jeder andere Staatsbürger.


----------



## Amarillo (13. Juli 2007)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> psychotest gibts wen nman sich freiwillig als saz melden



bullshit!

gruss ein ehemaliger SaZ8


----------



## Centekhor (13. Juli 2007)

Wer verzapft hier, dass einem die Meinungsfreiheit genommen wird?
Die hat man genau so wie auch als Zivilperson, nur werden die Aussagen eines Soldaten wie Aussagen eines anderes Staatsdienstleistenden gesehen ... nämlich so negativ wie möglich ...


----------



## Lorille (14. Juli 2007)

Centekhor schrieb:


> Wer verzapft hier, dass einem die Meinungsfreiheit genommen wird?
> Die hat man genau so wie auch als Zivilperson, nur werden die Aussagen eines Soldaten wie Aussagen eines anderes Staatsdienstleistenden gesehen ... nämlich so negativ wie möglich ...



Du darfst kein aktives Mitglied in einer Partei sein.


----------



## Noxiel (14. Juli 2007)

Lorille schrieb:


> Du darfst kein aktives Mitglied in einer Partei sein.



Falsch!

_
*§ 15 Soldatengesetz* 
Politische Betätigung 
(1)	
Im Dienst darf sich der Soldat nicht zugunsten oder zuungunsten einer bestimmten politischen Richtung betätigen. Das Recht des Soldaten, im Gespräch mit Kameraden seine eigene Meinung zu äußern, bleibt unberührt. 	
(2)	
Innerhalb der dienstlichen Unterkünfte und Anlagen findet während der Freizeit das Recht der freien Meinungsäußerung seine Schranken an den Grundregeln der Kameradschaft. Der Soldat hat sich so zu verhalten, daß die Gemeinsamkeit des Dienstes nicht ernstlich gestört wird. Der Soldat darf insbesondere nicht als Werber für eine politische Gruppe wirken, indem er Ansprachen hält, Schriften verteilt oder als Vertreter einer politischen Organisation arbeitet. Die gegenseitige Achtung darf nicht gefährdet werden.
(3)	
Der Soldat darf bei politischen Veranstaltungen keine Uniform tragen. 	
(4)	
Ein Soldat darf als Vorgesetzter seine Untergebenen nicht für oder gegen eine politische Meinung beeinflussen_

Ich habe einen Kameraden der auch Bürgermeister einer kleinen Gemeinde ist. Und jeder Soldat darf auch aktiv in einer Partei sein. Wie oben aber aufgeführt, darf er seine Dienststellung nicht ausnutzen um unterstellte Soldaten möglicherweise für oder gegen eine politische Partei zu beeinflussen. 
Was der Soldat außerhalb seines Dienstes macht, ist im weitgehend ihm überlassen.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (14. Juli 2007)

Amarillo schrieb:


> bullshit!
> 
> gruss ein ehemaliger SaZ8



offz, uffz gehören auch mit zu saz. und offz hat definitiv psychotest. uffz denk ich mal auch und saz nichmal vor auslandsbesuch? muss man garnich beweisen da man klar im kopf is bevor die einen als mannschaffter nehmen?


§ 11 Gehorsam

(1)Der Soldat muß seinen Vorgesetzten gehorchen. Er hat ihre Befehle nach besten Kräften vollständig, gewissenhaft und unverzüglich auszuführen. Ungehorsam liegt nicht vor, wenn ein Befehl nicht befolgt wird, der die Menschenwürde verletzt oder der nicht zu dienstlichen Zwecken erteilt worden ist; die irrige Annahme, es handele sich um einen solchen Befehl, befreit den Soldaten nur dann von der Verantwortung, wenn er den Irrtum nicht vermeiden konnte und ihm nach den ihm bekannten Umständen nicht zuzumuten war, sich mit Rechtsbehelfen gegen den Befehl zu wehren.

man muss gehorchen, ob man will oder nich, solange der befehl dienstlich und nich illegal ist. aber so wie ich das lese muss man nichmal im krieg auf menschen schießen, wenn einem das befohlen wurde, außer für den fall is irgendwo nochn paragraf den ich noch nich gefunden hab.


----------



## Amarillo (14. Juli 2007)

Boah so viele Leute die nicht einmal ein Halbwissen vorweisen können.

Entweder man hat ein wenig Ahnung oder hat gedient und redet hier mit oder man lässt es bitte komplett sein hier irgendwelche Parolen zu verbreiten.


----------



## Noxiel (14. Juli 2007)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> offz, uffz gehören auch mit zu saz. udn offz hat definitiv psychotest. uffz denk ich mal auch und saz nichmal vor auslandsbesuch? muss man garnich beweisen da man klar im kopf is bevor die einen als mannschaffter nehmen?



Also angehende Truppendienst Offiziere müssen alle zur OPZ (Offizierbewerberprüfzentrale) nach Köln und sich da einem zweitägigen Test unterziehen, der neben Sport und Allgemeinwissen auch ein Psychologengespräch beeinhaltet. 

Was die Unteroffiziere mit/ohne Portopee und Manschschafter angeht, weiß ich nur, dass Erstere für gewöhnlich zur den ZNwGs (Zentren für Nachwuchsgewinnung) müssen und dort ebenfalls ein kurzes Gespräch mit einer Prüfgruppe durchlaufen. Das passiert auch mit Mannschaftern die einen Laufbahnwechsel anstreben.

Es kommt also niemand drum rum, in einem Interview auch mit Psychologen zu sprechen der sich ernsthaft mit dem Gedanken beschäftigt eine längere Zeit bei der Bundeswehr zu verbringen (SaZ und mehr)




ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> man muss gehorchen, ob man will oder nich, solange der befehl dienstlich und nich illegal ist.



Stand dieser Punkt je zur Diskussion? Wenn der Befehl rechtmäßig und verbindlich ist, muß ihn der Soldat auch befolgen. Vorraussetzung dafür ist aber, dass ein dienstlicher Zweck erfüllt, nicht gegen die Menschenwürde verstoßen wird oder dessen Befolgung für den Soldaten nicht unzumutbar ist. Darüberhinaus gelten Gesetze, Dienstvorschriften und die Regeln des Völkerrechts als Grundlage für einen Befehl.



ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> aber so wie ich das lese muss man nichmal im krieg auf menschen schießen, wenn einem das befohlen wurde, außer für den fall is irgendwo nochn paragraf den ich noch nich gefunden hab.



Wie oben erwähnt, wenn der Befehl rechtmäßig und verbindlich ist, muß der Soldat auch auf Menschen schießen. Punkt.


----------



## Amarillo (14. Juli 2007)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Es kommt also niemand drum rum, in einem Interview auch mit Psychologen zu sprechen der sich ernsthaft mit dem Gedanken beschäftigt eine längere Zeit bei der Bundeswehr zu verbringen (SaZ und mehr)



Das stimmt so nicht ganz. Man stellt einen Antrag auf SaZ und muss einige Dinge vorweisen wie körperlich Leistungsfähigkeit ect. aber mit Sicherheit kein Vorstellungsgespräch beim Psychoonkel!

Sicherlich gibt es einige Aufgabenbereiche bei der Bundeswehr wo auf ein solches Gutachten wert gelegt wird aber das ist nicht die Regel.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (14. Juli 2007)

ich hab gedient, ich war bei der opz in köln. hab das mit manschaftern nur irgendwie als selbstverständlich angenommen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 hab mich mit mannschaftslaufbahn und aufnahme damals nich beschäftigt. bei gwdl/fwdl is jedenfalls garnix von wegen psycho.


----------



## Noxiel (14. Juli 2007)

Amarillo schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht ganz. Man stellt einen Antrag auf SaZ und muss einige Dinge vorweisen wie körperlich Leistungsfähigkeit ect. aber mit Sicherheit kein Vorstellungsgespräch beim Psychoonkel!
> 
> Sicherlich gibt es einige Aufgabenbereiche bei der Bundeswehr wo auf ein solches Gutachten wert gelegt wird aber das ist nicht die Regel.



Das widerum ist aber auch nicht ganz vollständig. 
Jeder, ich wiederhole jeder Soldat der SaZ oder Berufssoldat werden will, hat in seiner militärischen Karriere mindestens einmal mit einer Prüfgruppe gesprochen, in der auch ein Psychologe anwesend war.


----------



## Amarillo (14. Juli 2007)

Nein! Ich habe mich während meines Grundwehrdienstes dazu entschlossen SaZ zu werden. Ich und viele andere auch haben keinen Test abgeschlossen.

Verlasse dich hierbei nicht auf Theorien oder Lesestoff sondern orientiere dich an Gedienten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Offiziersanwärter und Feldwebelanwärter müssen sich einem psychologischen Gutachten unterziehen.

Unteroffiziere o.P. und Mannschaften jedoch nicht.


----------



## Noxiel (14. Juli 2007)

Amarillo schrieb:


> Nein! Ich habe mich während meines Grundwehrdienstes dazu entschlossen SaZ zu werden. Ich und viele andere auch haben keinen Test abgeschlossen.
> 
> Verlasse dich hierbei nicht auf Theorien oder Lesestoff sondern orientiere dich an Gedienten!
> 
> ...




Einem Gedienten wie z.B. mir?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber ich gebe soweit zu, dass ich während meiner bisherigen Karriere bei vielen Untersuchungen zugegen war und ich mich nicht mehr erinnere, ob ich einfach so Unteroffizier geworden bin. 

Treffen wir uns in der Mitte, Offiziere und Unteroffizier m. P. = Psychologe
Mannschafter und Unteroffiziere o. P. = kein Psychologe.


----------



## Amarillo (14. Juli 2007)

OK! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stoffl (14. Juli 2007)

Geht's in dem Thread jetzt darum einen Grund zum Ausmustern zu finden oder um Grundlagen der Musterung...? Hab den jetzt nicht von Anfang an durchgelesen...


----------



## Centekhor (15. Juli 2007)

Lorille schrieb:


> Du darfst kein aktives Mitglied in einer Partei sein.


Wie Noxiel schon schrieb, man darf im Dienst keine politischen Aussagen tätigen ... Wenn du es doch machst und z.B. ein Reporter der Bild-Zeitung diese Aussage hört, dann kannst dir ja denken, wie die Schlagzeile am nächsten Tag evtl. aussehen könnte, oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

